# ? Trinkrucksack !



## nEsh (2. April 2007)

HiHo Leute!

Habe mir heute einen Trinkrucksack gekauft! Ich wollte mal wissen wie eure Erfahrungen damit sind?! Ich fahre Touren und dieses Jahr auch mal einen kleinen  Wettkampf(Straßen-Zeitfahr-Rennen). Ich stelle mir das Recht praktisch vor, da man nicht unnötig Flaschen mitschleppen muss um sich mit Flüssigkeit zu versorgen oder ständig in den Pausen umfüllen muß. Dazu gewinnt man etwas Stauraum für die gewissen Kleinigkeiten, Riegel, Handy, Schlüssel, Jacke(Weste) u.s.w... Da man auch eine normale Flasche reinigen muss, finde ich den Reinigungsaspekt jetzt nicht so vordergründig. Aber Hinweise zur Pflege sind auch erwünscht!

Ich habe mir von Camelbak das Model M.U.L.E. gekauft. 3 Liter Fassungsvermögen und noch das eine oder andere Staufach gab es zum Preis von 89,90 Euro dazu. Der Rucksack ist Leicht(ungefüllt) und hat eine angenehme Passform, man fühlt sich wohl. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, er hat viele Reflektoren, die für zusätzliche Sicherheit sorgen.

So, jetzt bin ich auch auf eure "fürs" und "wieder" gespannt, Anregungen und viel wichtiger eure Erfahrungen(bezugnehmend auf den Rucksack und nicht...)!
Gruß nEsh


----------



## KONA_pepe (2. April 2007)

Ich habe den selben ind finde ihn so klasse. Was mich stört ich die Befestigung vom Helm (bei Deuter besser gelöst oder Dakine) Die kleinen "Säckchen" im Hauptfach sind schwer zu erreichen wenn der Rucksack bepackt ist und durch die Reißverschlüsse ist das Ganze etwas fummelig aber OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (2. April 2007)

Okay, aber wo packst du den Helm hin? In das offene Mittelfach? Das mit dem Helm hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, da muss ich auch mal schauen wie das am besten Funktioniert...


----------



## KONA_pepe (2. April 2007)

Für den Helm musste diesen "Beutel" der auf dem Rucksack aufsitzt nach vorne klappen un dieser Beutel wird ja von glaub ich 2 Riehmen gehalten und diese Riehmen lockerst du und zwischen dem Rucksackt und diesem Beutel packst du den Helm rein

Achso: zur Reinigung... am bester Koregatabs oder sowas mit Wasser in die Blase machen un dann wird alles schön sauber. Allerdings haste meist so en leichten Zahnpastageschmack in der Blase drin =/  
Aber es gibt da genug Reinigungstabs für Trinkflaschen oder Blasen... einfach mal in Outdoorläden nachschauen.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (2. April 2007)

hab bis jetzt zwei:

vaude aquarius. top rucksack, leicht, praktisch, hält. mittelmässigs trinksystem. und nen deuter exp 8. top verarbeitet. sehr teuer. robust. trinksystem ist sehr gut. nur die schultergurte am exp 8 sind etwas weit - da war der vaude besser.

hab dann noch nen deuter cross air. nen wirklich genialer rucksack mit perfekter passform, nur etwas zu wenig volumen für nen daypack.

die besten trinksysteme macht für mich source (deuter) und camelbag.

ansonsten: touren unter 1,5 h fahr ich grundsätzlich ohne. hab sogar mal gelesen, dass es besser ist, bei so kurzen zeiten vor der belastung zu trinken. im sommer oder bei mehr als 1,5h hab ich meinen 3 l deuter mit ca 2 liter befüllt.


----------



## fissenid (3. April 2007)

HallO!

ich fahre den Deuter Hydro 2.0. Klasse Rucksack, sehr minimalistisch (platz für Handy und Schlüssel). 
Für längere Touren habe ich dann den Hydro EXP 12. Ein wirkliches Sahnestück. 3 Liter Blase, platz für das nötogste und bei mehr bedarf erweiterbar durch einen Reisverschluß. 

Und dann habe ich noch den Crossbike zum Wandern oder auch zum Biken!


----------



## nEsh (3. April 2007)

Ahhhh, coll das ihr euch gemeldet habt! Wollte heute meinen Rucksack mal ausprobieren und was zieht heute nach Deutschland rein, ein Regengebiet. Werde mich dann wohl noch einen Tag gedulden müssen. Schade!

Naja, bin jedenfalls gespannt wie sich der Rucksack so macht?
Hoffe noch auf ein paar zuschriften...
Gruß nEsh


----------



## Wolfcry (3. April 2007)

Fahre seit mehr als 15 Jahren ständig mit Trinkrucksack auf dem MTB und Rennrad. Es sei denn es ist nur eine kurze Tour von weniger als 2 Stunden, dann habe ich für die Kleinigkeiten wie Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Minipumpe, Riegel eine kleine Nierentasche und eine Flasche im Halter. Ich habe das Gewicht lieber direkt am Körper als am Rad. Bei hohen Temperaturen und langen Ausfahrten ist ein Trinkrucksack ein *MUß*. Neben dem MULE von Cammelback (3 Liter) habe ich noch einen Source mit zwei Liter.


----------



## Mrs. Whitey (3. April 2007)

Welchen günstigen Trinkrucksack könnt Ihr denn Empfehlen??


----------



## Andry (3. April 2007)

Ich nutze seit kurzem einen Deuter Cross Air mit Deuter Trinkblase- und bin zufrieden.Wichtig war mir halt auch noch genügend Platz im Rucksack für andere "Kleinigkeiten zu haben"- und die Trinkblase ist schnell an- und abmontiert, gefällt mir von den Details her sehr gut.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Bergarbeiter (3. April 2007)

Ein Name fällt immer wieder: DEUTER
Ich hatte bisher den RACE von DEUTER von 2005, jetzt hat ihn ein anderer,
mit 'ner 2 Liter Blase drin. Das ist zwar kein ausgesprochener Trinkrucksack, aber dafür geht noch 'ne Menge Kleinzeug rein. Perfekt bei der DEUTER-Blase ist die große Öffung zum Füllen/Reinigen.Mancher hat Probleme mit dem Mundstück, aber das tropft bei mir nur wenn der Dreckschutz drauf ist.
Jetzt habe ich, zwangsläufig, umgerüstet auf VAUDE CLUSTER.
Na, ja geht so! Enge obere Öffnung, Regenhülle, extra anknöpfbare Helmhalterung, verdammt hakelige Schlauchführung fürs Trinksystem ( am besten einmal rein und nie mehr raus machen aus dem Rucksack)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. April 2007)

Mrs. Whitey schrieb:


> Welchen günstigen Trinkrucksack könnt Ihr denn Empfehlen??



keinen. nen gescheiten gibts von den bekannten marken.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (4. April 2007)

Wie macht ihr eure Trinkrucksäcke sauber? Weil wenn man die Trinkblase ausspühlt, bekommt man sie danach nicht mehr sauber --> Keimbildung

Wenn man den Schlauch ausspühlt und man ihn hängen lässt, so war es bei mir zumindest, haben sich auch Keime gebildet, und ich konnte den Schlauch samt Trinkblase wegschmeißen. Manche sagen, die Blase und Schlauch nach der Fahrt ins Eisfach legen, andere behaupten sie in Tabs einzulegen. Was meint ihr, was ist die beste Technik?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. April 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> keinen. nen gescheiten gibts von den bekannten marken.



Blablabla....

http://users.static.freeblog.hu/g/y/i/gyik/files/kerekpar/rockrider_waterbag_8.jpg

34,90.
hab den jetzt über ein Jahr und find ihn besser als den Mule(2004er Modell),den ich vorher hatte.Lässt sich sogar im Volumen erweitern!

Nur das Mundstück ist nicht so der Hit,aber da geht eh nichts 
über Camelbak.
Nachteil:Gibts nur bei Decathlon.

Oli


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2007)

Hab meinen Trinkrucksack (deuter) glaub ich jetzt 3 Jahre. Hatte auch mal Schimmel im Schlauch. Deshalb flexible Bürste, ca. 80 cm? lang, und nach jedem Gebrauch mit Spüli, großer Bürste für Sack und flexibler Bürste für Schlauch reinigen, heißes Wasser gut spülen, umgedreht aufhängen, gut trocknen lassen.  Übersteht auch 8 Tage AX mit nur kaltwasserausspülen.

Grüßle Mausoline


----------



## elmono (6. April 2007)

Nach jeder Tour mit heißem Wasser ausspülen, vor allem die Ventile reinigen.
Alle 2-4 Touren kriegt meine Trinkblase und Schlauch ein Kukident Bad.

Einfach trocknen: 2 Küchentücher in die Blase, etwas aufblasen und durchschütteln.
Danach den Schlauch in die Blase um sie zu spreizen, aufhängen zum Trocknen, und noch ein Stück Küchentuch ganz unten rein, das die letzten Wasserreste aufnehmen kann.

Aufbewahrung nach dem Trocknen im Tiefkühler.


----------



## Balou78 (6. April 2007)

Ich hab einen Deuter Trans Alpine 25 mit 2 Liter Blase. Das Trinksystem ist superr, genauso wie der Rucksack. Hat gute Detaillösungen. Ist allerdings auch ein wenig groß um ihn ständig dabei zu haben deshalb such ich mir jetzt noch einen kleinen Rucksack mit Schwerpunkt auf Trinkblase und nicht auf Stauraum. Ich denke es wird der M.U.L.E. von Camelbak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (6. April 2007)

Merkt ihr wirklich den Unterschied zwischen 2 Rucksäcken unterschiedlicher Größe so deutlich?

Ich hab den Dakine Apex, und der ist recht groß (25l +3l Trinkblase), trägt aber leer kaum auf.

Jetzt bin ich 2 Touren mit dem MULE von einem Kumpel gefahren, und muss sagen: Für das bißchen Gewichtsersparnis, kauf ich mir keinen zweiten Rucksack.


----------



## Andry (6. April 2007)

Wegen ein paar Litern weniger Volumen würde ich mir mitnichten nicht extra noch einen "Nur" Trinkrucksack zulegen- der Deuter Cross Air hat etwa 22 Liter Volumen- die tragen überhaupt nicht grossartig auf, eher ist durch die gebogene Rückwand das Volumen manchmal schon etwas klein.Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden- denke aber dass man sich mit so einem Kombirucksack schon recht gut arrangieren kann.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## ]:-> (6. April 2007)

HI,

Habe auch einen Hydro Exp 12. Er ist bei mir im alltäglichen Einsatz und auch beim Biken immer dabei. Bin von der Verarbeitung echt begeistert. 
Die Deuter 3-l Blase ist toll mit der großen öffnung, aber das mundstück: es tropft. Da kann mir kein Bike-Bravo Test erzählen das sei inzwischen mit dem Camelback gleichauf. Naja habe dann ein Camelback Mundstück montiert und nun isses super.

grüße


----------



## underfrange (6. April 2007)

]:->;3588227 schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Habe auch einen Hydro Exp 12. Er ist bei mir im alltäglichen Einsatz und auch beim Biken immer dabei. Bin von der Verarbeitung echt begeistert.
> Die Deuter 3-l Blase ist toll mit der großen öffnung, aber das mundstück: es tropft. Da kann mir kein Bike-Bravo Test erzählen das sei inzwischen mit dem Camelback gleichauf. Naja habe dann ein Camelback Mundstück montiert und nun isses super.
> ...



Ich hab auch den Deuter Hydro Exp 12 und habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das er mir aufs Bein tropft aber so extrem ist es ja auch nicht.
sonst ist er aber Top


----------



## KonaFrau (6. April 2007)

Hallo 

ohne mein camel komme ich nicht weit  ... ich finde es einfach nur praktisch den trinkschlauch immer in mund nähe zu haben und vorallen wo gibts schon eine 3l. trinkflasche  ... 

sauber machen tu ich meinen trinkrucksack einfach nur mit klaren heissen wasser ... allerdings hab ich schon mal im winter nach´m boarden meinen früchtetee zwei monate im beutel vergessen .... ich hab ihn dann mit mundwasser(listerine) ausgewaschen und dann zwei tage eingefrohren.. hat super gegen den mief geholfen und hat nicht den nachteil wie zb bei den coregataps (nimmt den geschmack an ... und das für lange zeit )


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2007)

wenn  das deuter Mundstück tropft ist meist noch zuviel Luft im Sack, oder er ist zu voll. Ich mach in den 3-Liter höchstens 21/2 l und drück ihn so flach wie möglich. Wenn es doch tropft trink ich halt am Anfang ein paar Schluck mehr.
Grüßle Mausoline


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. April 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem mein Bikerahmen trotz Größe "L" nur max. eine 0,5 l Flasche aufnimmt war ein Trinkrucksack unvermeindlich. Aufgrund einer 3-Tages-Alpentour habe ich mir zuerst einen Deuter Superbike L mit 3,0 l Blase zugelegt. Klasse, besonders wenn man auf einer langen Tages- oder einer Mehrtagestouren unterwegs ist. Da passt eine Menge rein, er ist durchdacht und qualitativ hochwertig... 
Für die kürzeren Touren, besonders wenn man mit keinem Wetterumschwung rechnen muss, war der mir aber einfach zu groß. Daher habe ich mir dieses Jahr einen M.U.L.E. zugelegt. Auch mit dem Rucksack bin ich bis jetzt (war noch nicht so oft im Einsatz) sehr zufrieden. Auch hier passt nicht nur die Trinkblase rein, sondern noch diverse Kleinigkeiten. 
Einziger Nachteil, aus meiner Sicht, ist die Trinkblase selbst. Die Deuter-Blase lässt sich meiner Meinung nach einfacher reinigen. Man kann sie ganz öffnen und so lässt sie sich besser trockenreiben.... 
Alle 3-4 mal Einsatz kommt dann auch eine Tablette rein und gut ist....
Beide Tragesysteme sind in Ordnung, wenn die Außentemperatur richtig warm ist oder der Uphill schweisstreibend, dann helfen die "Ventilierten Rückensysteme" auch nicht mehr und der Rücken ist patschnass.

Ich habe mich an das Rucksacktragen gewöhnt, mit der Zeit stört das Ding auf dem Rücken nicht mehr.......

Grüße bolzer1711


----------



## Yossarian (7. April 2007)

Wenn ihr irgendein süßes Pappzeugs da reinfüllt, braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern.
Wasser tuts auch und die Mineralien kann man sich besser über die Nahrung zuführen.
Dann noch einen voll zu öffnenden Beutel, wie den von Deuter, und man muß ihn nur noch ausspülen und aufhängen, fertig. Da kann nix schimmeln.
Ich reib den nicht mal trocken, der trocknet von allein. Man muß nur was reinhängen, das ihn offen hält.


----------



## Milass (7. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung: EXP 12 oder Mule  
Hat jemand mal beide ausprobiert?

Mir liegt viel am Tragekomfort, eigentlich mag ich es überhaupt nicht beim Biken was aufm Rücken zu haben aber...man hat eben keine Wahl bei längeren Fahrten.
Rein muss nur das nötigste, kein Kleiderschrank o.ä. 

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Markus23 (7. April 2007)

Mrs. Whitey schrieb:


> Welchen günstigen Trinkrucksack könnt Ihr denn Empfehlen??



Schau doch mal bei ebay. Habe dort meinen Vaude für sage und schreibe 7,50Euro plus Versandkosten bekommen  den wollte wohl keiner. Laut Beschreibung hatte er den bei so einer Aktion gewonnen. Also der war nagelneu und es war sogar noch eine Bürste dabei für den Schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (8. April 2007)

HiHo Leute!

WoW, war überrrascht das sich soviele gemeldet haben, mein Internet funktionierte jetzt 3 Tage nicht und jetzt schaute ich mal rein und sah die vielen Antworten. Cool!

Um mal auf das Thema, "großer Rucksack vs kleiner Rucksack" zu kommen. Ich habe einen Deuter Rucksack mit 25l Volumen. Hab damit mehrere Touren gemacht. Es ist zwar okay, jedoch fährt es sich mit einem kleineren Rucksack wie den Camelbak M.U.L.E. angenehmer. Der Einwand bezgl. des Preises ist aber berechtigt, günstig sind die Rucksäcke nicht gerade. Aber die Entscheidung sollte jeder für sich selber treffen ober er/sie einen kleineren Rucksack braucht. Ich bin bis jetzt mit dem M.U.L.E. zu frieden, trägt sich wirklich Klasse, man spürt ihn kaum.

Ich hoffe es gibt bald die erste große Tour um auch mal das Trinksystem zu testen, meine Hausrunde fahre ich ohne Getränke, sind nur 17-20 km.

Mailt weiter so! Gruß nEsh


----------



## >Helge< (12. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr eure Trinkrucksäcke sauber? Weil wenn man die Trinkblase ausspühlt, bekommt man sie danach nicht mehr sauber --> Keimbildung
> 
> Wenn man den Schlauch ausspühlt und man ihn hängen lässt, so war es bei mir zumindest, haben sich auch Keime gebildet, und ich konnte den Schlauch samt Trinkblase wegschmeißen. Manche sagen, die Blase und Schlauch nach der Fahrt ins Eisfach legen, andere behaupten sie in Tabs einzulegen. Was meint ihr, was ist die beste Technik?



Alles bei der Reiniging trennen: Schlauch, Mundstück, Blase...

Für den Schlauch die gibt´s Bürsten mit langem Draht (mach ich aber nicht jedes Mal), Schlauch in die Hand nehmen und einfach "trockenschleudern", Blase nur mit Wasser befüllen und anschließend nur trocken wischen, nach jeder 2-3 Fahrt wird ordentlich gewischt!
Danach kommt alles in´s Gefrierfach!


----------



## Blapper_66 (13. April 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Wenn ihr irgendein süßes Pappzeugs da reinfüllt, braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern.
> Wasser tuts auch und die Mineralien kann man sich besser über die Nahrung zuführen.
> Dann noch einen voll zu öffnenden Beutel, wie den von Deuter, und man muß ihn nur noch ausspülen und aufhängen, fertig. Da kann nix schimmeln.
> Ich reib den nicht mal trocken, der trocknet von allein. Man muß nur was reinhängen, das ihn offen hält.



Also ich kann den Duter Hydro empfehlen und auch so handhaben wie oben beschrieben,dann klebt und tropft auch das Mundstück nicht mehr,fahre auch täglich mit dem Rucksack,alles bestens und Top verarbeitet

Gruß

Blapper_66


----------



## mrwulf (14. April 2007)

Ich bin auch schon seit ewigen Zeiten mit nem Camelbak unterwegs wenn ich über zwei Stunden biken gehe.

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir dann nen neuen Camelbak MULE für lau geholt; einfach ein Jahres-Abo der Bike abgeschlossen und den Camelbak dafür umsonst dazu bekommen ;-)

Der MULE ist schon praktisch aber besonders mit voller Blase kommt man schlecht an das Zeug im grossen Staufach ran. Das ist dann schon recht mühsam die Jacke ein- oder auszupacken - würde es eher als "reinstopfen" bezeichnen.

Grüße...


----------



## tamino65 (15. April 2007)

Trial-Knowledge schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr eure Trinkrucksäcke sauber? Weil wenn man die Trinkblase ausspühlt, bekommt man sie danach nicht mehr sauber --> Keimbildung
> 
> Wenn man den Schlauch ausspühlt und man ihn hängen lässt, so war es bei mir zumindest, haben sich auch Keime gebildet, und ich konnte den Schlauch samt Trinkblase wegschmeißen. Manche sagen, die Blase und Schlauch nach der Fahrt ins Eisfach legen, andere behaupten sie in Tabs einzulegen. Was meint ihr, was ist die beste Technik?



Habe mir deswegen das Reinigungsset von Camelbak besorgt, da sind Bürsten und Reinigungs Tabs dabei.

Ich hate trotzdem weiterhin das Problem das der Schlauch nie ganz trocken wurde, deshalb bin ich auf die Idee gekommen ein kleines Stück Küchenrolle, _aber wirklich nur so viel das es mitten im Schlauch nicht steckenbleibt_, an einem Ende des Schlauches zu stecken und mit einem Bremsseil (Schaltseil zu dünn) durchzuschieben bis es am anderen Ende herauskommt. So bekomme ich meinen Schlauch sofort trocken.

Ich habe den Camelbak Classic, möchte aber einen mit drei Liter Drinkblase und etwas Stauraum für Tagestouren. Habe den Blowfish von Camelbak ins Auge gefasst. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem?


----------



## Baschdl (16. April 2007)

Bin heute auch mal losgelaufen und habe ein paar Modelle aufgesetzt. Problem war, daß die Trinkblasen leer waren und ich deßhalb nicht weiß, wie sie sich befüllt anfühlen. !-)
Ich such einen, der in erster Linie Trinkblase ist . Sonstigen Stauraum brauche ich nur für Kleinteile wie Flickzeug, Multitool und vielleicht ne Stulle oder einen Riegel. Jacke und Hut müssen nicht mit rein.
Gefunden habe ich auf die Schnelle welche von Camelbak und Deuter.
Bei Camelbak sagte mir vom Trgekomfort am ehesten der Classic zu, ist mir aber zu minimalistisch. Der MULE war nicht ganz so angenehm auf dem Rücken.
Bei Deuter frage ich mich, wo steht, welche Trinkbasengröße in den Rucksack paßt oder gehört?

gruß
Baschdl


----------



## fissenid (17. April 2007)

Hallo Baschdl,

ich selber fahre, wie mehrfach erwähnt, den Deuter Hydro EXP 12 und nen Deuter Hydro 2.0
Ich sachen Tragekomfort finde ich Deuter angenehmer wie Camelbak. 
Welche Blase zu welchem Deuter passt siehst du auf der Homepage www.deuter.com oder du fragst den Händler.
Bei den reinen Trinkrucksäcken wie HydroLite merkt man es auch am Namen nämlich 2.0 oder 3.0!

Am besten schau selber unter http://www.deuter.com


----------



## merida (17. April 2007)

Ich besitze ebenfalls eine Trinkblase von Deuter (3 Liter). Egal was ich auch versuche sie tropft. Letzten Samstag hatte ich sie mit 1,5 Litern Wasser befüllt und aufgepasst das keine Luft in der Blase ist. Trotzdem hat sie extrem getropft. Das tropfen hörte erst auf nachdem die Blase leer war  . 

So macht das fahren keinen Spass mehr. Passt eigentlich eine Camelback Mundstück auf den Deuter Schlauch? 

merida


----------



## Bierfahrer (17. April 2007)

Kann man das Teil in die Spülmaschine stecken - hab keinen Bock auf Handwäsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (17. April 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Kann man das Teil in die Spülmaschine stecken - hab keinen Bock auf Handwäsche!



Nein, wie soll die Trinkblase auf Dauer die Temperaturen im Geschirrspüler aushalten, und später wieder trocknen?

Kauf dir besser eine Trinkflasche. Mit deiner Einstellung versifft die Trinkblase in Nullkommanix.


----------



## Muckele (17. April 2007)

tamino65 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Camelbak Classic, möchte aber einen mit drei Liter Drinkblase und etwas Stauraum für Tagestouren. Habe den Blowfish von Camelbak ins Auge gefasst. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem?



Den Camelbak Blowfish hatte ich früher mal, fand ihn aber nicht so pralle. Die Schultergurte sind ziemlich dick und daher schwitzt man sehr stark darunter. Außerdem ist die Blase (die im Rucksack  ), wenn sie voll ist, ziemlich stark zu spüren. 

Hab jetzt den Deuter Hydro Exp. 8 und bin echt rundum mit dem zufrieden.

Wer Probleme mit einem tröpfelndem Mundstück von Deuter hat: Ich leg die Blase nach dem Füllen immer ganz flach auf einen Tisch und drücke die Luft, die noch drin ist, durch den Schlauch raus (Mundstück drücken!). Logischerweise kommt auch nix mit Kohlensäure da rein. Also bei mir tröpfelt da nix mehr  

Grüße


----------



## downgrade (17. April 2007)

Nach einem Jahr intensiver Nutzung tropfte das Mundstück meines Deuters ganz erheblich, dummerweise hatte Powerbar drin, war eine eklige Sauerei.
Hab ein neues Mundstück gekauft, jetzt ist Ruhe.
trotzdem würde auch mich interessieren, ob das Mundstück von Camelbak paßt. Im Laden konnte ich die nur verpackt nebeneinanderhalten, mein Eindruck war, daß das Camelbak etwas schmaler ist.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## fissenid (17. April 2007)

HallO!

ich mache es wie mein Vorredner..... vor dem Start die Luft aus der Blase raus und dann klappt das.

Ich hatte auch mal ein tropfendes Problem, kam aber daher, das im Mundstück ein kleines Loch war und somit die Leitung nicht mehr dicht.... dann hat es getropft wenn ich es nach dem Benutzen nicht leergeblasen (wenn es das gibt ;-)) habe!

Aber die Mundstücke von Camelbak passen auch.... muss nur evtl mit Kabelbinder fixiert werden!


----------



## merida (17. April 2007)

Muckele schrieb:


> Wer Probleme mit einem tröpfelndem Mundstück von Deuter hat: Ich leg die Blase nach dem Füllen immer ganz flach auf einen Tisch und drücke die Luft, die noch drin ist, durch den Schlauch raus (Mundstück drücken!). Logischerweise kommt auch nix mit Kohlensäure da rein. Also bei mir tröpfelt da nix mehr


Genau so habe ich es am WE gemacht, bis auf 2 Miniluftblasen (insgesamt ca. 2 cm³ Luft) hatte ich keine Luft in der Blase und trotzdem lief mir die Brühe über die Klamotten. Getränke mit Kohlensäure hatte ich auch noch nie eingefüllt, da ich sowas eh nicht mag. 

Grüße merida


----------



## Muckele (17. April 2007)

merida schrieb:


> ...und trotzdem lief mir die Brühe über die Klamotten.
> 
> Grüße merida



Dann würde ich es an deiner Stelle doch mal mit nem neuen Mundstück probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tamino65 (17. April 2007)

Muckele schrieb:


> Den Camelbak Blowfish hatte ich früher mal, fand ihn aber nicht so pralle. Die Schultergurte sind ziemlich dick und daher schwitzt man sehr stark darunter. Außerdem ist die Blase (die im Rucksack  ), wenn sie voll ist, ziemlich stark zu spüren.
> 
> Hab jetzt den Deuter Hydro Exp. 8 und bin echt rundum mit dem zufrieden.



Danke,
werd mir dann doch lieber einen anderen suchen, die Hydro Serie von Deuter macht auch einen guten Eindruck.

LG


----------



## Lany (17. April 2007)

Also ich hab von Camelbak den Rogue. Der hat zwar "nur" 2 Liter Volumen in der Blase, ist aber meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ausreichend, irgendwo findet sich immer ne Möglichkeit zum nachtanken... 
Ansonsten. ein richtig geiler Rucksack, der sich auf das wesentliche beschränkt: Wasserversorgung! Großartig Stauraum brauch ich persönlich nicht, dafür ist der aber schön kompakt...
Wer genauso denkt: Der Rogue ist euer Rucksack!


----------



## garfieldIV (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

Hat der Roque eigentlich einen Bauchgurt?

Wenn nicht, weiß jemand wo man den nachkaufen kann?

Grüße


----------



## fuxx² (19. April 2007)

apropos keimbildung ... 

ich kenn mich da nicht so aus .. hab mir grad den deuter h. exp 12 geholt ...

wenn ich da nur ganz normales leitungswasser reinfülle ... woher kommen dann da keime?? 

muss ich da dann an sich genau so reinigen wie wenn ich .. ka. irgend son isodrink reinfülle? 

hat schonmal wer bier in soner trinkblase transportiert  ??


----------



## Lany (19. April 2007)

garfieldIV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat der Roque eigentlich einen Bauchgurt?
> 
> ...



Nein, der hat keinen Bauchgurt, hab den aber auch noch nicht vermisst... 
Ob man ihn nachkaufen kann, weiß ich nicht...





			
				fuxx² schrieb:
			
		

> hat schonmal wer bier in soner trinkblase transportiert   ??



Ja, bei Rock im Park mit meinem alten Trinkrucksack von Tchibo... ist bei den Konzerten immer ganz anganehm, was zu trinken dabei zu haben... das Problem ist nur, dass sich wegen der Kohlensäure die Blase krass bläht... wenn man dann trinken will hat man alles im Gesicht... aber bei Rock im Park is das es egal! Dennoch hab ich das nur dieses einen Mal gemacht, danach kam Wodka-O oder Wodka-Kirsch rein, das hat wenigstes keine Kohlensäure!


----------



## Morlow (22. April 2007)

Bin gerade dabei mich für nen Trinkrucksack zu entscheiden und schwanke zwischen dem Rockrider 8 von Decathlon und dem Hydro Exp 6 (Modell 2006) von Deuter. Liegen beide bei um die 40.
Werde mir die morgen mal beide angucken und dann entscheiden welchen ich nehme.

Kann irgendwer was zu dem Rockrider 8 oder generell Rockrider Trinkrucksäcken was sagen, weil bisher alle fast nur von Deuter und Camelbak gesprochen haben.


Warum legt ihr die Blasen nach dem Waschen in den Gefrierschrank? Gehen die davon net kaputt?


----------



## underfrange (22. April 2007)

also beim deuter exp gefällt mir nicht, das der helmhalter so klein ist, ansonsten bis jetzt


----------



## Tifftoff (22. April 2007)

Morlow schrieb:


> Warum legt ihr die Blasen nach dem Waschen in den Gefrierschrank? Gehen die davon net kaputt?



Im Tiefkühlfach gehen Keime nicht kaputt, aber sie werden ruhiggestellt und so können keine schädlichen Stoffe entstehen und Schimmelbildung gibts auch keine.

Ich steck meine Blase seit ca 10 Jahren in die Tiefkühltruhe bei +15Grad. Auswaschen mit Wasser und rein damit. Kaputt geht da nichts.

Am schnellsten wird das Mundstück undicht, das liegt aber nicht am Tiefkühlfach.

Ich hab übrigens den Camelback Mule als Militärversion in schwarz. Komplett aus Cordura, einfach viel stabiler als mein erster Mule, aber auch etwas schwerer, der Sitz ist auch bedeutend besser.


----------



## Morlow (22. April 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> also beim deuter exp gefällt mir nicht, das der helmhalter so klein ist, ansonsten bis jetzt


Helm trage ich meistens eh aufm Kopf ;-)




Tifftoff schrieb:


> ... in die Tiefkühltruhe bei +15Grad...


das hat sich vorher alles so angehört als ob ihr das Ding alle einfriert!?

Kühlschrank oder Tiefkühlschrank/Tiefkühltruhe/Eisfach?


----------



## Solemn (23. April 2007)

Tiefkühltruhe und einfrieren, genau! Denk' mal Tifftoff meinte -15°C. Damit hinderst Du die Keime am wachsen. Auf Dauer hat das bei meinem Deuter Schlauch allerdings auch net geholfen... 
Diese Saison jetzt mit ner neuen Camelbak Blase, die angeblich antibakteriell(er) ist als die Deuter, v.a. im Schlauch. Ich finde sie allerdings von der Handhabung her unpraktischer als die Deuter-Blasen, dieser Schiebeverschluss hat schon was. 
Das Mundstück ist dagegen imho besser, ob's dicht bleibt wird sich raustellen müssen, aber das zusätzlich Absperrventil ist schon mal praktisch.


Solemn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDE97 (23. April 2007)

Meine 2L-Deuter-Blase fing nach einer Saison auch zu tröpfeln an.
Da die Blase aber auf Grund der großen Öffnung sehr gut zu reinigen ist, wollte ich sie trotzdem behalten.
Ich habe den Schlauch kurz nach dem Biss-Ventil abgeschnitten und
habe nun das Camelbackeckventil und Mundstück montiert.
Hält bisher einwandfrei auch ohne das Ventil zusätzlich mit Kabelbinder am Schlauch zu sichern. 
Und mit dem Absperrventil sollte auch bei "zerkautem" Mundstück Schluss mit tröpfeln sein.


----------



## AK13 (23. April 2007)

Ab und zu Gebissreinigungs-Tabletten (al la Aldi) in den "Beutel" und über Nacht einwirken/entkeimen lassen. Gut mit Wasser nachspülen fertig. Die Reinigungsbürste von Camelbak für den Schlauch ist unerläßlich.


----------



## Bierfahrer (23. April 2007)

Mein Tipp - wer nicht regelmäßig die Zähne putzt - sollte sich auch keine Trinkrucksack kaufen!


----------



## ohmtroll (23. April 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Tipp - wer nicht regelmäßig die Zähne putzt - sollte sich auch keine Trinkrucksack kaufen!


Eigene Erfahrung?


----------



## siesto (27. April 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Brauche einen Trinkrucksack zum Mountainbiken. Ich bin nicht der exterm Biker, unsre Touren dauern meistens nur 1 Tag, also dachte ich mir einen 3L Blase sollte es schon sein. Hab mich im Forum ein bisschen informiert und da viel der Name *Camelbak Mule *sehr oft. Da passt aber eher wenig rein oder?
Was haltet ihr vom *Deuter Bike 18*? Kostet etwas mehr aber soll vom Tragekomfort und Belüftung sehr gut sein. Der *Deuter Hydro 8 *wirkt auf den Bildern auch sehr kompakt und bietet anscheinend doch genügend Platz für eine Jacke und Pullover.

Bitte um eure Erfahrungen und Tipps!

VIELEN DANK IM VORAUS!


----------



## Sharleena (27. April 2007)

Hej @Alle,

habe mir gestern relativ spontan den Camelbak Magic geholt. Der ist speziell für Frauen, hat zwar nur 2,1 l Blase, reicht mir aber. Ich nehme dann noch Flaschen, wenn ich länger unterwegs bin. Am Montag teste ich ihn das erste Mal, das Ausprobieren hat mich schon überzeugt. Das Bak ist auch in erster Linie Trinkblase, hat aber auch noch Helmhalter und 2 Fächer, ein grösseres und eins für Kleinkram. Ausserdem Bauch- und Brustgurt. Ich bin begeistert, freue mich auf's Austesten


----------



## dubbel (28. April 2007)

@ siesto: 
ich hab einen neuen, unbenutzen, unausgepackten 2007er camelbak chaos in schwarz zu verkaufen. statt 79,95 UVP für 65,- 
bei interesse PM .


----------



## siesto (28. April 2007)

@dubbel

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Habe gleich etwas gegooglet und habe den
Rucksack nur mit einer 2 Liter Blase gefunden und dass ist mir zuwenig :-(
3 Liter sollte er schon haben und noch ein bisschen Platz für Handy, Pullover und zB. eine Banane.

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich den Camelbak Mayhem zulegen, gefällt mir optisch gut, hat genügend Platz und eine 3 Liter Wasser platz.


----------



## nEsh (28. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Touren hinter mich gebracht, das einzige was mich nervt ist der verka.... Trinkschlauch den bekomm ich schlecht trocken. Habt ihr mal einen Ratschlag für mich? Bekomm das Ding auch schlecht von der Blase runter. Habe den M.U.L.E. von Camelbak! THX for help!
Cya nEsh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laderboesi (29. April 2007)

Hi nEsh,

probier es mal mit Schlauch abfummeln und dann kräftig schleudern.
Damit solltest Du die Restflüssigkeit gut rausbekommen.
Mache das schon seit ich Camelbaks nutze und hatte noch nie Schwierigkeiten mit "Siff" im Schlauch.

Hilfreich ist auch das Bürstenset  

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## Mais (29. April 2007)

camelbak mule 2006
sau zufrieden, geb ich niewieder her
reinigung per spülen,lappen,coregatabs. c'est ca


----------



## rofl0r (30. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab eben gesehen, das es von Jack-Wolfskin auch einen Trinkrucksack (Fata Morgana) gibt. Die Blase ist zwar klein, aber dafuer auch der Preis.
Kenn den jemand? Meinungen?


----------



## Schoasdromme (30. April 2007)

Eigentlich praktisch,geschmacklich aber bäääääähhh!!!!
Ich bin wieder auf Trinkflaschen umgestiegen.Ist auch Hygienischer(trocknrt leichter)


----------



## Sharleena (12. Mai 2007)

Ich finde die Trinkrucksäcke zwar praktisch, ich habe den Camel Magic, aber die Trinkblase ziemlich unhygienisch. Letzten Sonntag bin ich das letzte Mal mit Trinkrucksack gefahren, habe die Trinkblase danach gereinigt u. zum Trocknen aufgehängt, es ist immer noch Wasser drin. Man kommt auch mit einem Tuch nicht richtig in alle Ecken. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis die Trinkblase pilzt. 
Was habt Ihr noch für Erfahrungen?


----------



## Yossarian (12. Mai 2007)

Ich hab die von Deuter schon ne ganze Weile. Da pilzt nix.
Man kann sie an der schmalen Seite komplett öffnen und aufhängen. Was reinklemmen zum aufhalten und fertig.
Ich wisch das Teil nicht mal trocken, das würde nur Bakterien rein bringen. Trocknet von alleine in ein paar Stunden.
Wer natürlich was anderes wie Wasser und Salz reintut, wird da ein Problem bekommen.
Iso-Süßzeug oder Apfelschorle bilden ein schönes Biotop für Bakterien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharleena (12. Mai 2007)

Hej, die von Camelbak hat zwar eine schöne grosse Öffnung, aber ist ansonsten sehr unhandlich, da sie in der Mitte in zwei Kammern unterteilt ist. Finde ich nicht so gut. 
Rein kommt bei mir auch nur Leitungswasser, sonst gar nichts.


----------



## tamino65 (12. Mai 2007)

Sharleena schrieb:


> Hej, die von Camelbak hat zwar eine schöne grosse Öffnung, aber ist ansonsten sehr unhandlich, da sie in der Mitte in zwei Kammern unterteilt ist. Finde ich nicht so gut.



Hallo
zwei Kammern finde ich auch nicht gut, hab nicht gewusst das es so etwas gibt. Hab auch einen Camelbak aber mit einer einfachen 2l Trinkblase mit grosser Öffnung. Ich würde so eine gegen die geteilte Blase wechseln, die gibt es auch einzeln ohne Rucksack zu kaufen.

Die wische ich nach dem Auswaschen einfach mit Küchenpapier trocken, wenn man anderes als Wasser in der Blase einfüllt, dann ist eine Reinigung mit keimtötenden Reinigungstabs von Camelbak oder mit Coregatabs unumgänglich. Aber das ist hier ja eh schon zigmal gesagt worden und wenn man sich daran hält dürfte es kaum irgendwelche Probleme geben.

Um den Schlauch richtig trocken zu bekommen nehme ich hin und wieder ein kleines Stück Küchenpapier, rolle es etwas zusammen und schiebe es mit einen neuen sauberen Bremsseil (oder Draht) durch den Schlauch bis es am anderen Ende herausfällt. Wutzel vom Küchenpapier nicht zu groß machen, soll leicht durch den Schlauch gehen.


----------



## CanfoxDirt (15. Mai 2007)

Hi ich habe eine Axo Hydroreserve Backpack mit Deuter 2l Trinksystem das einfach nur genial ist ich muss keine Flaschen mehr in die Hand nehmen beim fahren. Aber man kann auch besser auf die Straße oder den Trail achten wenn man einen Schauch in Mund hat und man keine flasche halten muss. Besser finde  ich auch das Volumen das man an Trinken besser mitnehmen kann. 
Ich kann es empfehlen mit trinkrucksack zu fahren. 
MFG CanfoxDirt


----------



## trialsrookie (15. Mai 2007)

Sharleena schrieb:


> Ich finde die Trinkrucksäcke zwar praktisch, ich habe den Camel Magic, aber die Trinkblase ziemlich unhygienisch. Letzten Sonntag bin ich das letzte Mal mit Trinkrucksack gefahren, habe die Trinkblase danach gereinigt u. zum Trocknen aufgehängt, es ist immer noch Wasser drin. Man kommt auch mit einem Tuch nicht richtig in alle Ecken. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis die Trinkblase pilzt.
> Was habt Ihr noch für Erfahrungen?


Ab damit in die Tiefkühltruhe, und du hast deine Ruhe (ähemm... nicht absichtlich gereimt ). Habe meine Saufsackblase jetzt seit ca. 2,5 Jahren, und nirgendwo die kleinsten Anzeichen von ekeligen Bewohnern. Gereinigt wird die Blase nur mit Wasser (ausspülen) u. ab und an mit Geschirrspülmittel. Geschmacksrückstände gibt's keine u. ne Darmvergiftung hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht


----------



## Baschdl (16. Mai 2007)

Nachdem ein Internetversender mir erst einen defekten Rucksack geschickt hat und das mit dem Zweiten jetzt schon so lange dauert, bin ich heute frustriert in den nächsten Laden maschiert und habe mich dort mal umgesehen.
Eigentlich hatte ich ein Auge auf den Camelbak Lobo geworfen, da Sport-Import-Superhändler den im Angebot für 50 Tacken hatten. War mir jetzt jedoch zu klein. Ich schrieb zwar mal, daß ich nichts groß auf Touren mitnehmen bräuchte, aber morgen steht mit dem Uni-Sport eine Fahrt in den Harz an und bei dem Sauwetter nehme ich dann wohl doch ein paar Klamotten und ne Stulle mit.
Jetzt habe ich den Blowfish, ein leeres Konto aber auch wieder gute Laune! Und ich freue mich auf morgen!  

gruß
Baschdl


----------



## rofl0r (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab da ne Frage zur Tiefkuehltruhe:

kommt da nur die Blase rein, oder auch Schauch + Mundstueck?

Hab nen MULE


----------



## Deleted 39826 (17. Mai 2007)

hab nen deuter exp 8 und nen alten vaude aquarius. beide rucksäcke sind top verarbeitet. der exp hat ein paar mehr sinnvolle zusätze, der vaude aquarius ist halt spartanisch und hat das nötigste. das source / deuter trinksystem ist deutlich besser als das vaude. die camelbag sollen auch sehr gut sein. nur hat mit die unpraktische öffnung immer abgeschreckt, egal ob die neue oder die alte. mit kleiderbügel, oder sonstigem wollt ich nicht rumfummeln.


----------



## trialsrookie (17. Mai 2007)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab da ne Frage zur Tiefkuehltruhe:
> 
> ...


Ich geb beides rein. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass man die beiden Teile vor dem Verwenden etwas auftauen lässt - nicht gleich die noch tiefgefrorenen Kunststoffteile lustig hin und herbiegen, könnte denen schlecht bekommen!


----------



## Moorlog (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich such nen Rucksack für ein paar Mehrtagestouren, am liebsten mit Trinksystem. 
Hab mich da schon mal so in Net umgeschaut und hab da den Deuter Trans Alpine ins Auge gefasst. 
Hat den wer? 
Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit dem? 
Was könntet ihr als Alternative vorschlagen?

MFG

Moorlog


----------



## CanfoxDirt (18. Mai 2007)

Moorlog schrieb:


> Hallo, ich such nen Rucksack für ein paar Mehrtagestouren, am liebsten mit Trinksystem.
> Hab mich da schon mal so in Net umgeschaut und hab da den Deuter Trans Alpine ins Auge gefasst.
> Hat den wer?
> Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit dem?
> ...


Hi Moorlog der Trans Alpine von Deuter ist super. Der hat deinen genügenden Stauraum für längere Touren und einen super Trage Comfort . Ich habe den auch schon öfter bebutzt und ich kann in dir nur empfehlen. 

CanfoxDirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nEsh (28. Mai 2007)

Ich war letztens mit meinem M.U.L.E. unterwegs, was mir aufgefallen ist, der ist ja nicht gerade gegen Regen geschützt, Eine Regenhülle wäre bestimmt auch noch drin gewesen bei dem Anschaffungspreis! Jedoch kann man den MP3-Player Wasserdicht verstauen...

Ist das bei euren Trinkrucksäcken anders?
Cya nEsh


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. Mai 2007)

ich hab mir letztens im netz den m.u.l.e '05 fÃ¼r 49â¬ gekauft...bis auf die helmbefestigung sind da ja keine wirklichen unterschiede zum aktuellen modell erkennbar. den shop weiÃ ich leider nichtmehr :/


----------



## trialsrookie (29. Mai 2007)

nEsh schrieb:


> Ich war letztens mit meinem M.U.L.E. unterwegs, was mir aufgefallen ist, der ist ja nicht gerade gegen Regen geschützt, Eine Regenhülle wäre bestimmt auch noch drin gewesen bei dem Anschaffungspreis! Jedoch kann man den MP3-Player Wasserdicht verstauen...
> 
> Ist das bei euren Trinkrucksäcken anders?
> Cya nEsh


Also mein Dakine hält, wie ich seit gestern weiß, recht gut dem Regen stand. War ohne Hülle ca. 30 Min im strömenden Regen unterwegs, drin blieb alles trocken. Für eine Tagestour sollte das also reichen, für Mehrtagestouren ist eine Regenhülle aber sowieso Pflicht (mMn). Bei den Reissverschlüssen wird's früher oder später durchsickern, wobei es hier auch schon wasserfeste gibt (zB Dakine Apex - aber noch nicht selber getestet!).


----------

